# Keeping a jump bag in your car?



## musicislife (May 22, 2012)

Have you guys ever had to use a kit that you keep in your car?


----------



## epipusher (May 22, 2012)

These are my favorite threads.


----------



## Veneficus (May 22, 2012)

I have never kept a kit in my car.

I will never keep a kit in my car.

Consequently, I will never use a kit from my car.

I have a hard enough time getting away from work with strangers coming to the door as it is.

Edit: The worst is when some lady who introduced herself to my wife as a friend of a lady is the mom of a boy who my daughter goes to kindergarten with came with all her medical records, was told by my wife I was not home, and she waited outside the gate until I got home.


----------



## Impulse (May 22, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Edit: The worst is when some lady who introduced herself to my wife as a friend of a lady is the mom of a boy who my daughter goes to kindergarten with came with all her medical records, was told by my wife I was not home, and she waited outside the gate until I got home.



Wow, did you have to spray her with the hose?


----------



## Remeber343 (May 22, 2012)

http://www.galls.com/google/style-BG424-general_catalog-511-responder-84-als-bag

I carry this with me at all times, most of the time when i'm off duty you can find me walking with it slung over one shoulder.  You never know when a medical emergency will happen, you have to always be prepared.  I have it filled with all sorts of goodies.  Code drugs, drug drugs, intubation equipment.  The whole 9 yards.  I never leave home without it.  I try to practice medicine every chance I get.  I see someone cut their finger, fear not, I have band aids.  If its a really bad cut, i'll fall back to the 5x9 with coban.  Lots and lots of coban.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 22, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> she waited outside the gate until I got home.



You have a gate?  Lucky... Do you have a gate guard?  Sounds like you could use one, or some razor wire!


----------



## emt6207 (May 22, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> You have a gate?  Lucky... Do you have a gate guard?  Sounds like you could use one, or some razor wire!



moat's work wonders...


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

Nope, no jump bag in my car. The most I have are a pair of gloves, some gauze, band aids, Neosporin, and some Tylenol. All of which is for my own personal use (friends included).


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

I have my phone. 

The number to 911. 

Ummm... Gloves, band aids, tape, and an ace wrap.

Everything I need to save a life.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2012)

I have a little first aid kit for personal use. 

I have jumper cables to use as an AED.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 22, 2012)

*re*

Wackerdom.   All you need is a pair of decent shears.  You can improvise from there.  Need a split?  Use the large finger grip to break the branch.  Need a bandage? cut the persons clothing turn it inside out and use it for a bandage.  Need a TQ? See last entry..    other then that a first aid kit will offer nothing more then ammo for the whacker hunters


----------



## Veneficus (May 22, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> You have a gate?  Lucky... Do you have a gate guard?  Sounds like you could use one, or some razor wire!



Yes, there is a chain link fence around the property, so there is a gate.

There is no guard. Just a lock. 

This lady was not the first to come to the house, just the first to wait outside the gate.

Apparently the 12 story, multiple building academic hospital exactly one block away was not giving her the individualized customer service she expected.

She asked me to look through what she had ad what she should do. 

It was very obvious she had a history of endocrine axis problems, and I suggested she shouold go see an endocrinologist. 

She became very happy and exclaimed "that is what the other doctors tell me too!"

I guess it just sounds more palatable from the husband of the lady who her friend's son goes to kindergarten with his daughter.

Can't imagine how, but ok...


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2012)

If you can't fit it in a little ziploc bag, then you don't need it to be driving around with it "just in case." Alternatively go to Walgreens and buy a first aid kit if you have nothing in your car now.


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> I have jumper cables to use as an AED.



It's black cable to left nipple and red to right, right? Or do I have it backwards, help!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I carry a jump bag in my vehicle.  Being on a rural VFD with sometimes extended response times, I have used it on scene until a department rig arrived.

Plus I've used it at remote job sites to treat minor injuries of myself and fellow employees.


----------



## Achilles (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have my phone.
> 
> The number to 911.
> 
> ...



I call information and have them give me the number for 911.

OP, not to be mean, but can you even drive, because I read a few other threads of yours and one dated a few months back says you're only 15.
All I carry in mt vehicle is a CPR mask that's honestly about nine years old. I've got my S&W rescue knife which I always carry and my fire extinguisher and first aid kit to keep the DOT happy.


----------



## azerkail (May 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> It's black cable to left nipple and red to right, right? Or do I have it backwards, help!



i'm a little more concerned as to which brands of car actually analyze rhythms... lol


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2012)

azerkail said:


> i'm a little more concerned as to which brands of car actually analyze rhythms... lol



The computers manufactures put in cars these days are very intelligent, most should be capable of detecting V-fib.


----------



## CANDawg (May 22, 2012)

I have a standard, off the shelf drug store first aid kit, and a CPR mask with a one way valve.

Never used it, hope I never have to, but it's there just in case. 

I was joking with a friend that I should keep a cheap stethoscope in there as well. Not because I would EVER use a stethoscope in a scenario like that, but because if you walk into an medical emergency with a stethoscope around your neck, everyone assumes you know what the :censored::censored::censored::censored: you're doing.


----------



## medichopeful (May 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If you can't fit it in a little ziploc bag, then you don't need it to be driving around with it "just in case."



I tried to fit a medic and their LifePak in a Ziploc bag to carry around with me, but it voided the warranty on both



> Alternatively go to Walgreens and buy a first aid kit if you have nothing in your car now.



This is probably the best advice you can get OP.  Nothing wrong with carrying around a small first aid kit and probably actually a good idea.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

I use my first aid kit on myself all the time. As a matter of fact, the running joke is when I'm doing anything with tools, a band-aid should be already opened and ready to be deployed.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I use my first aid kit on myself all the time. As a matter of fact, the running joke is when I'm doing anything with tools, a band-aid should be already opened and ready to be deployed.


That's me when doing maintenance on a car. It's a rare day that I finish the job and I'm _not_ bleeding. :blink:

I have several aid kits. Some are more for sports, some are more for myself, some are more set up as a jump kit that I could just put on an ambulance and use it. About the only time I have one (any of them) in the car is when I'm going somewhere I'm likely to use one. Otherwise, I don't generally carry any sort of an aid kit with me.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2012)

I have a bag in my car, it lives under the first row of seats.  It has an assortment of bandaids and bandages, cold packs and warm packs, also meds like tylenol, ibuprophen, and benadryl.  There is an epi pen in there also.  

I have too many kids to get myself in a situation where we don't have proper first aid.  In our rural area, there is no guarantee on whether the ambulance is coming.


----------



## rwik123 (May 22, 2012)

I have a blow out kit for shooting that lives in my trunk that has some gloves , quickclot, cat tq, some gauze and a pressure dressing.... None of which would do any good outside of a freak accident at the range.


----------



## mycrofft (May 23, 2012)

This subject makes me weary. After professionally managing a trauma bag and an ACLS bag system, and now a first aid kit system as a volunteer.


----------



## bstone (May 23, 2012)

I do not carry any sort of jump bag in my car. I do, however, carry my Craftsman 260 piece mechanics toolkit and an OBD-II scanner (Actron). This has proven to be WAY more useful and used more often than a jump bag.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 23, 2012)

I'm going to have to answer yes only because I carry a gallon zip lock bag of 4x4's tape and asprin along with some basic bandaging and splinting stuff in it.  Now this bag happens to be in my SAR bag that I keep in my car.  And the chances of me using it for anyone besides on a sar mission is well... never unless it is my wife or family.  Though I do have a pocket mask available.  Does that count?


----------



## Martyn (May 23, 2012)

Tigger said:


> It's black cable to left nipple and red to right, right? Or do I have it backwards, help!


 
You got it right, you must have paid attention in class:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou0nh-8mNYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Melclin (May 23, 2012)

Not being totally familiar with what a jump bag is, I do have a some stuff in my car which I would call a modifed first aid kit. It contains a small pharmacy and various first aids bits. Panadol, ibuprofen, aspirin, codeine, metoclopramide, phenergan, a PPI, PO sodium bic, electrolyte replacement powders, gastro stop and a few other bits and pieces. Honestly, its prettymuch all for hangovers symptoms in various combinations. 

Uses in order of those that occur most frequently:
- headaches at work.
- home use when I run out of various things in my home medicine cabinet. 
- curing hangovers.
- piercing my lip at a friends house because I was suddenly overwhelmed by a need to have my lip ring back. 
- first aid for various minor injuries mostly in myself because I'm an idot.

I suppose I could use it on someone out and about but honestly the last first aid situation I was involved in involving a stranger was when I was about 6. My grandfather and I came across a young girl who had been hit in the head by half a brick. His hanky did the trick. So I have to say I'm not terribly concerned about this happening much. 

The only other time I suppose I could have "rendered aid" (whatever than means), was when I walked into a coffee shop for my morning buzz and found a bunch of people sitting around a person who was apparently post ictal. A bit of eaves dropping revealed that an ambulance had been called and that she was on the mend anyway. I just don't see the point of getting involved in situations like this. Sure CPR, serious haemorrhage control (in the form of telling someone else to do them), but wha do you really achieve in most circumstances. Its not like I'm so cool and jaded and over EMS or anything. I love my job but I really feel like I need a clear barrier between it and my personal life.


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2012)

Melclin said:


> Uses in order of those that occur most frequently:
> - headaches at work.
> - home use when I run out of various things in my home medicine cabinet.
> - curing hangovers.
> ...


If anyone is wondering what to put in their shiny new Galls jump bag, I suggest taking this man's suggestions. If you have a kit that can solve these issues, you're set.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If anyone is wondering what to put in their shiny new Galls jump bag, I suggest taking this man's suggestions. If you have a kit that can solve these issues, you're set.



Agreed


----------



## Veneficus (May 23, 2012)

or...

they could not order incredibly overpriced crap from Galls and send half of the money they saved to me for the insight.


----------



## FourLoko (May 23, 2012)

More appropriate for us and everyone else is a more versatile 3 Day Bag/72 Hour Bag/Get Home Bag/Bail Out Bag.

It will include the most basic first aid stuff as mentioned in addition to clothing, water, cash, emergency blanket, fire starting stuff, flashlight, knife and/or multitool.

Makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 23, 2012)

Or just not carry one with you....?  I have one. It's required by my district to carry because sometimes I'll have to respond off duty. That's the only reason I have one, if I wasn't required I wouldn't. It adds weight to the car which means I cant go as fast...  I love speed.


----------



## Steam Engine (May 23, 2012)

*A few pairs of gloves
*Assorted band-aids
*Neosporin
*A few 4x4s
*Waterproof tape
*Coban
*Acetaminophen
*Diphenhydramine
*Loperamide
*"Rescue Hook" (which, to this point, has only ever been used to cut rope and fishing line).

It lives somewhere in my backseat or in my day pack. So far I've been the only patient privy to it.


----------



## Hunter (May 23, 2012)

Box of gloves, aspirin and a 10cc flush o.o that last one is for when I paintballing, had paint drip into my eye once that thing was a life saver


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2012)

I think it's funny that people thinks it's silly for folks to drop 500 bucks on a jump bad they'll never use but some of these folks probably have a 1000 dollar set of golf clubs in the closet or a mountain bike that still have the tags on them after years of not being used. Just saying 

Just for the record I have both a set of golf clubs and a bike both of which I've used maybe a dozen times each.


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 23, 2012)

Any extra gloves in my pocket get placed in the glove compartment of my car.  I also have my cell phone.  An ambulance is only a few minutes behind the first 911 call, so I really don't see the need to have anything more.

I usually just pull up alongside, and ask if they called 911 already.  They say yes, and I'm on my way.  If they say no, well, I'll see how it works if the time comes.


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Any extra gloves in my pocket get placed in the glove compartment of my car.



Those can degrade so just be careful!


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think it's funny that people thinks it's silly for folks to drop 500 bucks on a jump bad they'll never use but some of these folks probably have a 1000 dollar set of golf clubs in the closet or a mountain bike that still have the tags on them after years of not being used. Just saying
> 
> Just for the record I have both a set of golf clubs and a bike both of which I've used maybe a dozen times each.



I try and separate my non-work activities from work as much as possible. When what you do at work becomes what you do when you're not at work (playing EMT at MVCs), that's when an issue arises.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2012)

I keep a smallish kit in my trunk that Is for 3 things only
1) I have a few youth sports standby gigs (scope is purely 1st aid. If it requires anything more than that, only equipment I'd really need is my phone)
2) As was mentioned before by someone else, I keep a small pharmacy of OTC meds, mainly for colds and curing hangovers. 
3) I am somewhat accident prone.


----------



## CANDawg (May 23, 2012)

I mentioned that I have an off the shelf first aid kit in my car, but just today I was informed I am a 'designated first aider' at my non-EMS job, meaning I'm required by law to respond to a medical emergency on premises if one occurs. 

That got me thinking, I'd much rather use my own kit I packed and organized myself, than rely on the one in the back that probably hasn't even been opened since it was hung on the wall a decade ago. And If I'm required to respond, I might as well go as far as my scope will let me. 

Anyone know a good place to get OPAs on the cheap? :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2012)

medichopeful said:


> Those can degrade so just be careful!





Cup of Joe said:


> Any extra gloves in my pocket get placed in the glove compartment of my car.  I also have my cell phone.  An ambulance is only a few minutes behind the first 911 call, so I really don't see the need to have anything more.
> 
> I usually just pull up alongside, and ask if they called 911 already.  They say yes, and I'm on my way.  If they say no, well, I'll see how it works if the time comes.



Yeah good idea to rotate em out especially during the summer or they'll just fall apart on yah.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I mentioned that I have an off the shelf first aid kit in my car, but just today I was informed I am a 'designated first aider' at my non-EMS job, meaning I'm required by law to respond to a medical emergency on premises if one occurs.
> 
> That got me thinking, I'd much rather use my own kit I packed and organized myself, than rely on the one in the back that probably hasn't even been opened since it was hung on the wall a decade ago. And If I'm required to respond, I might as well go as far as my scope will let me.
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get OPAs on the cheap? :rofl:



Galls


----------



## Smash (May 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If you can't fit it in a little ziploc bag, then you don't need it to be driving around with it "just in case."



Man, last time I got stopped with a little ziploc bag in the car I got tazed and sent to jail for 18 months.  If only I had told the cops it was my "jump bag"


----------



## DarkStarr (May 24, 2012)

I keep a small BLS kit in my truck.  I respond POV to a good number of calls off duty (and get paid) as a quick response personnel.  If I can make it there before the ambulance on an E1, can be of assistance, they call for manpower, or if they are OOS and our mutual aid has an extended response.. I'll go.

I get the most use out of my gloves, steth, cuff, watch, pen, and paper, but I have used 4x4s and twice now my BVM.  This past Sunday I responded to a chest pain/difficulty breathing turned cardiac arrest a few miles from my home (when my pager goes off seconds after the original tone, you know something has gone downhill quick), and another time I responded to an arrest on the other side of town while waiting on a truck from the other side of the county.

I have a small $30 bag, which I stocked with supplies from the service.  When I pass my medic next month (hopefully), I will probably keep some IV supplies and intubation kit, as running ALS will allow me to jump more calls while another EMT grabs a truck.


----------



## Veneficus (May 24, 2012)

Smash said:


> Man, last time I got stopped with a little ziploc bag in the car I got tazed and sent to jail for 18 months.  If only I had told the cops it was my "jump bag"



That is awesome


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> That is awesome



Awesome can barely even start to describe that!:rofl:


----------



## BandageBrigade (May 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think it's funny that people thinks it's silly for folks to drop 500 bucks on a jump bad they'll never use but some of these folks probably have a 1000 dollar set of golf clubs in the closet or a mountain bike that still have the tags on them after years of not being used. Just saying
> 
> Just for the record I have both a set of golf clubs and a bike both of which I've used maybe a dozen times each.



Want to unload those clubs?


----------



## abckidsmom (May 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think it's funny that people thinks it's silly for folks to drop 500 bucks on a jump bad they'll never use but some of these folks probably have a 1000 dollar set of golf clubs in the closet or a mountain bike that still have the tags on them after years of not being used. Just saying
> 
> Just for the record I have both a set of golf clubs and a bike both of which I've used maybe a dozen times each.



I'd take the bike.  Just gate check it your next time you're going to a VA airport.  I'll pick it right up.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 24, 2012)

A lot of members of my rural fire dept that are also EMT cert carry jumps bags for the reason that they will most likely get to the callers location before the unit dose and this has helped us as a dept.  My dept is almost literary out in the middle of nowhere with mountains and rivers running all through it.  

I currently do not have a jump bag in my car but thats because I have yet to take my state exam for EMT-B.  Once I get that cert I'll have one in my car.  currently I have ...

2 CPR masks w/ one way valve 
1 level c haz-mat suit
1 halogen tool
1 pix ax
3 different kind of knives ( tools not weapons ..lol)
1 bottle of excedrin migraine
1 bottle of aleve
a pack of band-aids
and some  neosporin (one time use packs)


----------



## NJN (May 24, 2012)

I carry a BLS kit in my car for the reason that when I became an operations officer they gave me said BLS kit because I sometimes have to respond POV to scene. I end up using it a fair amount. If I was not issued it, I wouldn't go out and buy one.


----------



## Achilles (May 24, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> A lot of members of my rural fire dept that are also EMT cert carry jumps bags for the reason that they will most likely get to the callers location before the unit dose and this has helped us as a dept.  My dept is almost literary out in the middle of nowhere with mountains and rivers running all through it.
> 
> I currently do not have a jump bag in my car but thats because I have yet to take my state exam for EMT-B.  Once I get that cert I'll have one in my car.  currently I have ...
> 
> ...


You should get either a flat head axe or a sledge, it'd make that halagain bar WAY more efficient.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 24, 2012)

the ax was given to me as a joke by one of the guy at the dept ... I put it in the car and it has yet to been taken out ... that was over a year ago


----------



## EpiEMS (May 25, 2012)

CPR mask and hemorrhage control. More importantly, I've got a cell phone. I can call and have an ALS truck at the scene in 3 minutes almost anywhere near me. And by gosh they can do more than I can.


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> A lot of members of my rural fire dept that are also EMT cert carry jumps bags for the reason that they will most likely get to the callers location before the unit dose and this has helped us as a dept.  My dept is almost literary out in the middle of nowhere with mountains and rivers running all through it.
> 
> I currently do not have a jump bag in my car but thats because I have yet to take my state exam for EMT-B.  Once I get that cert I'll have one in my car.  currently I have ...
> 
> ...



What the heck is a halogen tool? Sounds fun...


----------



## Hunter (May 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What the heck is a halogen tool? Sounds fun...



^^^ :banghead:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What the heck is a halogen tool? Sounds fun...



A very bright pry bar.


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> A very bright pry bar.



Hmm sounds like a good next purchase, the set of irons in my trunk is just not as luminescent as I would like. Neither is the K-saw come to think of it.


----------



## dastri (May 26, 2012)

Never did need anything in my car. It came with a trunk monkey
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkve6M9JW3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TatuICU (May 27, 2012)

Nope, never have. Pair of gloves that's all.


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2012)

HALLIGAN tool!





ANd how to use and modify it:
http://blog.brotherhoodinstructors....d-visibility-by-andrew-brassard-nate-demarse/

We had a smaller version with a slide hammer built on. The original is still the greatest, and very pilferable on scene despite its size, so watch it.
============
Dastri: !!!haha
=============
My old camera case jump kit  is wearing out after five years' hard work and two years retired (I've been here that long?). If I have to buy an off the shelf kit it will be for the case and I will throw out most of the contents.


----------



## TatuICU (May 27, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> HALLIGAN tool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, this is a zombie killing tool correct?


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2012)

It is the ORIGINAL multitool. Maybe after the Puilaski.

Suggested subtitles for picture:
"Say "AHHHH".
"Here comes the PAIN!".


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 28, 2012)

Cool I actually get to copy and paste the same reply (almost) in two threads.


I have an issued bag in my vehicle I occasionally use when I take the flycar home, thats about it.

Maintaining expiration dates alone is a complete PIA.

Not once have I had to stop at the scene of an MVA I was passing or anything for that matter. Actually I'm lying, I gave a rollerblader a band-aid once.


If it wasn't issued to me, no chance in hell id bother keeping it in the car.


----------



## TyBigz (May 28, 2012)

I have a pair of gloves in my wallet and a pocket mask on my key ring. If i have to stop i will use the police's equipment till the ambulance shows up


----------

